# 11-34 to 11-30



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello all

I have a 2018 Giant Defy Advance Pro 0 with an 11-34 cassette that i want to change to 11-30. Do i have to change the rear derailleur from GS to SS?

Thanks


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

Nope.


----------

